# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  enti locali

## LEONARDO 2861

il consiglio comunale non approva il consuntivo
Cosa succede adesso?

----------


## francesco

Per la mancata approvazione entro il termine stabilito del Rendiconto, se lo Statuto dell'ente non ha stabilito una procedura specifica, occorre fare riferimento a quanto stabilisce l'articolo 136 del TU; questo articolo stabilisce che "qualora gli enti locali, sebbene invitati a provvedere entro un congruo termine, ritardino o omettano di compiere atti obbligatori per legge, si provvede a mezzo di commissario ad acta nominato dal difensore civico regionale, ove costituito, ovvero dal Coreco. Il Commissario ad acta provvede entro 60 giorni dal conferimento dell'incarico."
La mancata approvazione del Rendiconto, ai sensi dell'art. 161, comma 2, del TU, comporta la sospensione della seconda rata del contributo ordinario, e, a partire dall'esercizio successivo, la impossibilità a contrarre mutui (art. 203, comma 1, del TU). Inoltre, stante quanto previsto dall'art. 243, comma 6, del medesimo TU, gli enti che non approvano il Rendiconto entro i termini previsti, sono soggetti ai controlli centrali previsti per gli enti strutturalmente deficitari. 
Comunque, non è previsto lo scioglimento del Consiglio.
Chiaro?

----------

